# 12 O'clock Strikes 6



## Castman (May 2, 2012)

I have a Garrad & Co mantle pendulum mantle clock circa 1950. It is working fine except for the chime. It is a single strike on the 6 and a per hour on the hour strike.

When I bought it the chimes was out of sync, when it was 8pm it struck 5. I reset it and now everything is fine except that at 12 o'clock it only strikes 6 times, all other hours are correct

Any ideas as to what is causing this?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Sounds like the rack is sticking and not properly dropping onto the hour cam snail..........

Either way it needs a strip & clean..............


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I did a restoration on a grandfather clock a couple of years ago, (which is now in the classic post archive section) and while it may not be quite the same as your clock, I think the principles will be the same. As Harry said above, there seems to be a problem with the strike train...either the rack is not being gathered up properly, or it's sticking at the 6 o clock position. A careful examination of all the parts in the train may give a clue....from the lifting pin, through to the run to warning, and finally the gathering. Although adjusting the striking is not detailed in the project, you may just find something in there that will help...I reckon you're going to find something is either slightly bent or worn.

Link here.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Castman (May 2, 2012)

Thank you both for your input. One further development - over a period of 24 hrs the strike has gone a little strange again; it misses a strike. I thought it had gone out of sync when at 2pm it only struck 1. But when I later heard it at 4pm it struct 1,3,4 missing 2 by that I mean there was a pause. The hammer is in a good position so it's not that needed adjustment.

Time keeping is perfect ..... Going like clockwork!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

As an addendum to the above, pop into your local library and see if they have, or can get a copy of 'Practical Clock Repairing' by Donald de Carle FBHI....this is the book I used on my project, and it gives detailed advice on all aspects of clock repair. In fact chapter 7 and 8 are devoted soley to the repair, maintenance and testing of the striking and chiming mechanisms.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

From what you say, my first instinct would be to look at the gathering mechanism. it sounds as if either the gathering pin (on the gathering pallet) is missing some of the teeth on the rack, or indeed, some of the teeth may be worn, and therefore not priming into the correct position. Also, if there is wear to the shaft of the gathering pallet, where it passes through the plate, there may excessive sideways play, allowing the pin to jump and miss a tooth on the rack. Re bushing the plate should solve this. Does the pin on the rack tail contact the stepped snail correctly, and is the snail in the correct position on the hour shaft, and not loose. These are all thing to have a look at....plus as Harry said...it sounds like a strip and clean is in order.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> As an addendum to the above, pop into your local library and see if they have, or can get a copy of 'Practical Clock Repairing' by Donald de Carle FBHI....this is the book I used on my project, and it gives detailed advice on all aspects of clock repair. In fact chapter 7 and 8 are devoted soley to the repair, maintenance and testing of the striking and chiming mechanisms.


I see from your post in Tinkerers Corner that you are just getting into clocks...therefore another useful book to look out for is 'Clocks and Clock Repairing' by Eric Smith...very informative and practical. If you want your own copies, check out the 'Jungle River' site.

Oh, and welcome to the forum, BTW!


----------



## Castman (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for your help and your 'welcome to the forum' note. Yes I am totally new to clocks but reached a time in life where I have the inclination to learn. I will certainly get those books

Thanks again


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Have a look at this too

http://mb.nawcc.org/...Strike_Elements


----------

